# miss silva group head gasket



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Does anyone know if the group head gasket from gaggia baby classic will fit on my miss silva. She is leaking around the portafilter and I have a few gaggia rubber gaskets, don't really want to take the old one off and discover that they won't fit and do without coffee for a few days.

Thanks Gaz


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I would play it safe and order a rancilio gasket from coffee hit, while you are at it you might aswell just get the group service kit and do the hole gasket and shower screen assembly in one hit, it's only a few quid and silvia will thank you for it.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Outlaw333 said:


> I would play it safe and order a rancilio gasket from coffee hit, while you are at it you might aswell just get the group service kit and do the hole gasket and shower screen assembly in one hit, it's only a few quid and silvia will thank you for it.


Thanks for that I will probably order a couple for once postage doesn't seem too much of a rip off

Gaz


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool, I'm glad to be of help!

Coffee Hit are pretty good on postage, I just ordered a Chemex from them, postage was £2.60 for Interlink Express, whereas from Has Bean it was going to be £8.00!!!!


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Outlaw333 said:


> Cool, I'm glad to be of help!
> 
> Coffee Hit are pretty good on postage, I just ordered a Chemex from them, postage was £2.60 for Interlink Express, whereas from Has Bean it was going to be £8.00!!!!


Don't mention Chemex, broke mine last week







but an another note hasbean have been first clas for customer service

Gaz


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh don't get me wrong I love doing business with Has Bean! I bought my pouring kettle and a pack of chemex papers from them yesterday! I would have combined the Coffee Hit and Has Bean orders but it was cheaper to split and i like to share the love!

Sorry to hear about your chemex by the way, I'm terrified of breaking mine!


----------

